# Electrican Attire



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

I know to many this question may seem dumb, but I will be beginning my apprenticeship in 2 weeks and I don't have any "field" electrical experience. I have an idea, but I thought you guys could help clear it up...what exactly do you guys wear on site? Some have told me just any T-shirt and any jeans with boots, others have told me different...what is the standard? I would like to blend in, not stick out...thanks in advance!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It depends on what kind of work you do...I work for myself so most of the time i wear shorts and a collared polo shirt and sneakers...


----------



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I should have specified. I will be working for IBEW as an Inside Wireman Electrician Apprentice.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

a lot of electricians in your area dress like this









some electricians regularly dress like this









jeans, nylon or steel toe boots, clean collared shirt works for me. T shirt if I'm working in the dirt, maybe. FR shirt is best if you are doing any panel or close to live work. Of course, many companies have uniform or clothing requirements that you should know (just ask).


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Each company will be different.

If you worked with me.

Long pants, work boots, clean T-shirts without printing on them or the company shirts, safety glasses, hard hat, work gloves.

Most of the above is expected every day while you are on the clock. Of course we provide the hard hats, safety glasses, company shirts and work gloves.

Oh yeah and depending on site conditions we might require you to wear a florescent green vest for visibility.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mrpacijr said:


> Oh, I should have specified. I will be working for IBEW as an Inside Wireman Electrician Apprentice.


I would wear jeans, and have steel toed shoes for sure. If you are that new you WILL drop the end of a conduit bundle on your foot. Be aware of everything around you. Good luck.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you do pool work, a bathing suit with steel toe boots to keep you under when making wet nitch connections:thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

wildleg said:


> a lot of electricians in your area dress like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talkin' to me:laughing:?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mrpacijr said:


> Oh, I should have specified. I will be working for IBEW as an Inside Wireman Electrician Apprentice.



Oh ......... that makes a big difference.

In that case all you will need is a newspaper, coffee, playing cards and a beach chair. As far as clothes, sandals, shorts and a Hawaiian shirt will be fine. :jester:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I assume you are going to be commercial...I always wear jeans and t shirt. The company gave all of the shop rockets a company branded t-shirt, hoodie, orange high-visibility shirt and a work jacket so most of the time I wear one of those, whichever is appropriate. If my shirt's in the wash then I just wear some other beat-up old shirt. Steel toe boots are an obvious given. Lots of guys are against gloves but I like to keep my hands from getting sliced up constantly.

I am using my benefits to get a pair of prescription safety glasses made, and they should be ready some time this week. Then I can keep my eyes safe all day rather than just when I'm drilling.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh ......... that makes a big difference.
> 
> In that case all you will need is a newspaper, coffee, playing cards and a beach chair. As far as clothes, sandals, shorts and a Hawaiian shirt will be fine. :jester:





NolaTigaBait said:


> You talkin' to me:laughing:?


:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh ......... that makes a big difference.
> 
> In that case all you will need is a newspaper, coffee, playing cards and a beach chair. As far as clothes, sandals, shorts and a Hawaiian shirt will be fine. :jester:


:lol:....


----------



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you all, I will definitely have to get my hands on some steel toes. I was thinking of wearing collared short sleeve shirts to start and just normal jeans or nylons. Thanks again...and also is there an overall view that IBEW workers don't do any work or something? I read the comment about newspaper, beach chair etc. more than once before...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mrpacijr said:


> Thank you all, I will definitely have to get my hands on some steel toes. I was thinking of wearing collared short sleeve shirts to start and just normal jeans or nylons. Thanks again...and also is there an overall view that IBEW workers don't do any work or something? I read the comment about newspaper, beach chair etc. more than once before...


It is good to listen to what we have to say here on the forum. Personally, though, I would just wear plain white socks and not the nylons.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mrpacijr said:


> I was thinking of wearing collared short sleeve shirts to start and just normal jeans or nylons.


Kidding around aside, stay away from any synthetic clothing like nylon. Much better off with 100% cotton.

If for some reason there comes a day where you get hit with an arc flash 100% cotton clothes might burn some but will not do that much damage to you.

On the other hand with synthetics the clothing melts right into you're skin and will have to be pulled out bit by bit. Not something I would want to have happen to me.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It is good to listen to what we have to say here on the forum. Personally, though, I would just wear plain white socks and not the nylons.


 Unless you are wearing high heels. Then go with the nylons. :jester:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh ......... that makes a big difference.
> 
> In that case all you will need is a newspaper, coffee, playing cards and a beach chair. As far as clothes, sandals, shorts and a Hawaiian shirt will be fine. :jester:


Unless of course it's winter. You'll need to add coffee, a ratty Carhart jacket, an old couch, a 55 gallon drum filled with burnables, and most importantly an inflatable rat. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Unless you are wearing high heels. Then go with the nylons. :jester:


Hmmmm, that sounds interesting.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Hmmmm, that sounds interesting.


We know you got locked up once for a dui. Did one of the "few" times you got locked up include nylons and high heels?:laughing: Better yet were you wearing them?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mrpacijr said:


> I know to many this question may seem dumb, but I will be beginning my apprenticeship in 2 weeks and I don't have any "field" electrical experience. I have an idea, but I thought you guys could help clear it up...what exactly do you guys wear on site? Some have told me just any T-shirt and any jeans with boots, others have told me different...what is the standard? I would like to blend in, not stick out...thanks in advance!


Gym shorts (with pockets) and an Iron Maiden concert t-shirt.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh ......... that makes a big difference.
> 
> In that case all you will need is a newspaper, coffee, playing cards and a beach chair. As far as clothes, sandals, shorts and a Hawaiian shirt will be fine. :jester:


LMAOOOOO :thumbup:

Too bad LGLS is not here to reply..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mrpacijr said:


> Oh, I should have specified. I will be working for IBEW as an Inside Wireman Electrician Apprentice.


Oh, well than you should have said that. 

Better wear a shirt that supports Democrats.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i wear carpenter jeans. gotta love all the pockets. 
a tshirt. depending on the weather and where i am, i will wear orange or yellow. 
my hard hat
my safety glases
and if needed a vest, but i try to wear a shirt instead because it gets a little hot


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> We know you got locked up once for a dui. Did one of the "few" times you got locked up include nylons and high heels?:laughing: Better yet were you wearing them?


He was that trucker that got robbed while in drag on that old episode of cops.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like good quality Lederhosen.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

now I'm thirsty


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Levi's with ample room to move. $4.00 walmart pocket T, comfortable boots. No shorts until after you find out if your company allows it. A hat if the sun shines where you are gonna be working.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

cut off sweat pants, flip flops and a wife beater (commando)


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Gym shorts (with pockets) and an Iron Maiden concert t-shirt.


Nothing says professional quite like an Iron Maiden concert tee.:thumbup:

Chris


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jeans (with no holes), t-shirt or long sleved shirt if it's chilly, good pair of work boots (I don't wear steel toe unless it's absolutely mandatory), work gloves and hard hat as required.

Oh yea and cotton underwear.:laughing:


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

I used to wear jeans. Now I wear only cotton twill trousers. The kind Police/firemen wear. They are super durable, comfortable, ample movement, can get them with cargo pockets if needed. They are NFPA approved. Made in USA, Expensive, but last forever.
I use old style (70's 80's) GI combat boots. They are not my favorite boot but they last 5 times longer than any expensive boot I ever used. 
Any cotton t-shirt will do. Mine are orange or white.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Steel toed boots, jeans, and either a black T-Shirt with the front pocket, or a company T-Shirt. Orange Vest when needed


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

And for heaven's sake, wear clothes that actually fit you. Don't wear pants that are four sizes too big, sagging off your ass and the hems dragging under your boots. It's hard enough for an apprentice to get any respect, so you don't want your attire working as a mark against you. Don't dress like you just came from the 'hood. Wear regular work clothes that fit. Jean styles that might be fashionable in a club, bar, or in school look pretty dopey on a jobsite. Wear regular "work jeans" or work pants, and forgo jeans with factory rips, embellishments, ornamental stitching, etc. The goal here is to look like you're ready to do some work and not pick up chicks. Save your Ed Hardy Calvin-Klein jeans for the weekend and wear Carrhartt's or D!ckie's to work. Some jobsites and employers have rules about what can be written on T-shirts. T-shirts that say clever things might be funny to wear to the bar at night, but may not necessarily be acceptable on the job.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember when I first started and I was told to wear jeans. At that time most people wore designer jeans such as Jordache and it was embroidered on the rear pocket. I was too cheap and was buying JC Penney plain pockets and my wife embroidered LARD ASS on the pockets.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd wait to feel out the steel toed boot thing myself. I've never been on a site that requires them yet. I haven't found a pair that has a steel/fiberglass toe that I like. If you are under a load that can crush your toes you are in the wrong place. 

Carhart bibs are probably what people will be wearing on your job sites as a IBEW electrician. Or Carhart heavy duty pants. Any ****ies, Riggs or basic jean will work to get started. Buy a couple Carhart, Riggs, whatever basic t-shirts. You will go through many, many pairs of boots. Get something that is all leather with non-marking soles. Boot should be comfortable when you put it on. If it's not keep looking. Buy some synthetic or synthetic blend socks. Better for your feet. 100% cotton sucks.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Kidding around aside, stay away from any synthetic clothing like nylon. Much better off with 100% cotton.
> 
> If for some reason there comes a day where you get hit with an arc flash 100% cotton clothes might burn some but will not do that much damage to you.
> 
> On the other hand with synthetics the clothing melts right into you're skin and will have to be pulled out bit by bit. Not something I would want to have happen to me.


 Thats why I went with the beefy 100 percent cotton tees. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Loose comfortable clothes are the way I go. Loose and comfortable for the season.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

first and foremost, since you are an apprentice, a good, sturdy pair of knee pads is most important.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> first and foremost, since you are an apprentice, a good, sturdy pair of knee pads is most important.


Not necessary. Apprentices are cheap labor. As long as they show up on time, do what they're told and leave their cell phone alone, they do not need the knee pads. Journeyman, on the other hand.....


----------

